# Building new skiff



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Campy087 said:


> Good evening I’m gonna take on the project of building an fs14 low shear and I need a picture of the jig you all build and use! [email protected]



Cool boat. 
The Boat Builder Central forum has plenty of pictures of jigs used to build fs18’s. That jig should be pretty close conceptually to what you need. I believe you will also find a few fs14ls build threads that you can get som ideas from. 
Enjoy your build. 
Chip


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

TXJM said:


> Cool boat.
> The Boat Builder Central forum has plenty of pictures of jigs used to build fs18’s. That jig should be pretty close conceptually to what you need. I believe you will also find a few fs14ls build threads that you can get som ideas from.
> Enjoy your build.
> Chip


I dont think so. I think the fs18 is built upside down to start. May be wrong.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> I dont think so. I think the fs18 is built upside down to start. May be wrong.


Or right side up in a cradle. I'm not sure. Its different though


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> I dont think so. I think the fs18 is built upside down to start. May be wrong.


The study plans on the BBC site have links to other fs14ls builds. It looks like it is built upside down like the fs18. BBC also has plans for an SK14 that is lighter and a little narrower, it is likely built differently. 
Chip


----------

